# Forum, fora



## sabrinita85

Necsus said:
			
		

> *fora* Italiano-Inglese e Italiano-Spagnolo....


 
Ma dai Necsus, non scrivere parole che non si usano!!! LOL
La lingua italiana non equivale alla lingua latina 
*Il plurale di FORUM è... FORUM!* 
Anche se la parola è un latinismo, noi l'abbiamo adottata dall'inglese [infatti il passaggio non è stato "latino>italiano", ma "latino>inglese>italiano"], quindi potremmo definire la parola "forum" un *prestito non adattato dall'inglese*! Indi per cui la parola rimane tale e quale e suonerebbe altresì ridondante l'aggiunzione di una "s" finale.


----------



## Necsus

Non potrei mai permettermi di contraddire tanta certezza..! 
Quindi da parte mia hai licenza di dire "i forum" e "i curriculum", e se vuoi, sull'onda del 'latino>inglese>italiano' anche "giùnior" (junior) "plàs" (plus) e màss mìdia (mass media); e perché no? financo di scrivere "out out" (aut aut).  
Scherzo (non farlo!).


----------



## sabrinita85

Hai citato esattamente altri prestiti non adattati, che, dall'inglese, poi, sono approdati nell'italiano! 
Sinceramente ti dirò che, prima di iscrivermi all'Università dicevo "mass media" e non "mæss midia", o il plurale di "curriculum", era per me "curricula"!
Ma dopo aver fatto un esame di linguistica italiana col bravissimo Prof. C.Giovanardi (di cui consiglio il libro "Inglese-Italiano 1 a 1. Tradurre o non tradurre le parole inglesi?") ho cominciato a pronunciare questi prestiti come la maggior parte della gente, lasciando da parte l'orgoglio e mettendo in discussione i dettami della mia prof. d'italiano del liceo che si ostinava (stressandoci fino alla paranoia) a pronunciare "mass media" così come scritto, adeguandosi alla pronuncia latina...!

Ovviamente, come mi insegni, è davvero orribile questo out-out per aut-aut, ma purtroppo l'ho visto in giro per il web, e non solo!


----------



## Cnaeius

Cara Sabrinita,

personalmente preferisco difendere la radice latina, visto che da lì deriva la nostra lingua. Intendo dire che sento il Latino come un "padre" e mi piace rispettarlo. Anche se, è vero, penso che il figlio, "l'italiano", abbia diritto anche si scegliersi la sua strada. Però se la massa dice forum al plurale non vedo perchè non si possa dire anche fora, almeno nello scritto, o curricula. 
E su mass media non sono tanto sicuro che la maggioranza dica mæss midia..
E' vero che queste parole ci sono arrivate tramite l'inglese, ma, appunto, _tramite l'inglese_ e non _dall'inglese._ Di fatto sono rimaste parole latine ( a parte mass)
Poi anch'io se vedo out-out al posto di aut-aut oppure sento "sain dai" al posto di sine die (è successo), mi scandalizzo e mi dà molto fastidio. E non è questione di orgoglio, è solo di cercare di portare "rispetto" per le proprie origini. 

Poi sono d'accordo che è meglio essere un attimo elastici piuttosto che bacchettoni


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah Cnaeius ma allora sei un latinista sfegatato! 

Guarda, siamo in un Paese libero (almeno così dicono) e ognuno può dire ciò che vuole, se vuoi dire fora o curricula fa lo stesso, ma perché peccare di presunzione e ostinarsi a fare i puristi? 
Insomma, in una conversazione, se uno se ne esce con FORA, dubito che qualcuno non faccia un attimo mente locale per capire cosa voglia dire!
Al di là del fatto che credo e professo il passaggio latino>inglese>italiano, non possiamo distaccarci troppo dalla realtà delle cose: una lingua viva è tale perché ogni giorno muta, se così non fosse noi parleremmo ancora il volgare, e mi piace pensare nella fantascientifica idea che un giorno le lingue si mischieranno ancora di più fino a diventare un unico idioma!

Wow, bello, no? Traduttori, prof di lingua, interpreti, etc non avrebbero più di che vivere, ma ci capiremmo tutti!!!


----------



## DanyD

Normalmente sono d'accordo con cnaeius, ma, essendo veneta, per me "fora" vuol dire "fuori"...


----------



## Cnaeius

> Ah Cnaeius ma allora sei un latinista sfegatato!


 
Forse si, forse no  



> perché peccare di presunzione e ostinarsi a fare i puristi? Insomma, in una conversazione, se uno se ne esce con FORA..


 
Puristi? Perchè? Personalmente io non ho mai detto fora, forse più di una volta ho anche scritto forum come plurale. Però se uno volesse, me compreso, _scrivere_ fora io trovo bello che lo faccia anche perchè, parlando di globalità, anche gli "anglosassoni" scrivono fora (accanto a forums)



> Al di là del fatto che credo e professo il passaggio latino>inglese>italiano


 
Anch'io  . Ma non è una giustificazione a dimenticarsi che sono parole latine. Sono parole ritenute come latine, altrimenti nei vocabolari inglesi non vi sarebbe traccia del plurale latino (fora media curricula ecc..). Non è che per caso gli anglosassoni sentono/rispettano la parola latina più di quanto facciamo noi?  



> una lingua viva è tale perché ogni giorno muta, se così non fosse noi parleremmo ancora il volgare, e mi piace pensare nella fantascientifica idea che un giorno le lingue si mischieranno ancora di più fino a diventare un unico idioma!


 
Vero. Ma ci sono due concetti: quello di lingua viva che tu hai citato, e quello di lingua e basta. Io sono affascinato da quest'ultimo, che guarda sia al passato che al futuro.
Basta perchè altrimenti mi butto nella filosofia e poi non mi leggi più ...


----------



## Cnaeius

DanyD said:
			
		

> Normalmente sono d'accordo con cnaeius, ma, essendo veneta, per me "fora" vuol dire "fuori"...


 
 Anche per me! Ecco un buon motivo per evitarlo..


----------



## Necsus

Nel thread originario c'era anche un interessante post inerente alla questione latino>inglese>italiano (non necessariamente in quest'ordine), che però è andato perso. Dico interessante perché Il punto di vista era esattamente opposto a quello preso in esame qui: avevo fatto rilevare che la parola "summit" non era da pronunciare alla latina, in quanto il termine è in realtà inglese (e dal francese _sommet_), quindi è giusto leggerlo 'sàmmit'. Però, anche nei notiziari, si cade spesso in questo equivoco: sarà eccesso di zelo nel voler difendere le radici latine della lingua o semplice ignoranza di fonetica e pronuncia inglesi?


----------



## sabrinita85

Cnaeius said:
			
		

> Basta perchè altrimenti mi butto nella filosofia e poi non mi leggi più ...


Ti sbagli 
E' sempre un piacere leggere le opinioni altrui!


----------



## primo_cerchio

Necsus said:
			
		

> Nel thread originario c'era anche un interessante post inerente alla questione latino>inglese>italiano (non necessariamente in quest'ordine), che però è andato perso. Dico interessante perché il punto di vista era esattamente opposto a quello preso in esame qui: avevo fatto rilevare che la parola "summit" non era da pronunciare alla latina, in quanto il termine è in realtà inglese (e dal francese _sommet_), quindi è giusto leggerlo 'sàmmit'. Però, anche nei notiziari, si cade spesso in questo equivoco: sarà eccesso di zelo nel voler difendere le radici latine della lingua o semplice ignoranza di fonetica e pronuncia inglesi?


Ma qualcuno ha sentito come pronunciano le parole e i nomi italiani nei notiziari stranieri?
e allora facciamoci qualche proble ma in meno


----------



## metis

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Ovviamente, come mi insegni, è davvero orribile questo out-out per aut-aut, ma purtroppo l'ho visto in giro per il web, e non solo!


 
sempre meglio del "fax-simile"  visto con questi occhi su una cartellina nello studio di un geometra...


----------



## bubu7

sabrinita85 said:


> ... non possiamo distaccarci troppo dalla realtà delle cose: una lingua viva è tale perché ogni giorno muta, se così non fosse noi parleremmo ancora il volgare...


Sottoscrivo quest'idea.
Dobbiamo anche ricordarci che un prestito, quando entra nella nostra lingua, sottostà necessariamente a una serie di adattamenti (fonologici, morfologici...).
In particolare _forum_, in italiano, è invariabile (GRADIT, DISC, DOP; meno bene [come accennava sabri], il Treccani ne fa il plurale in _-s_).
Per il plurale di _curriculum_ c'è meno concordanza di posizioni (invariato oppure _curricula_ assoluto, senza _vitae_).
Personalmente mi sento di condividere la posizione della linguistica contemporanea che consiglia di lasciare invariati al plurale quei prestiti morfologicamente non adattati (quindi _forum_, _curriculum_, ecc.).


----------



## federicoft

Le pratiche seguono itinera diversi?
A Milano è pieno di solaria?
Il Governo della Papua-Nuova Guinea ha emesso due ultimata?

Suvvia...


----------



## infinite sadness

A me piace dire "forums" e "curricula".


----------



## Sorcha

Perche' allora non si puo' dire referenda?


----------



## stella_maris_74

A me hanno insegnato, sull'esempio di "mass media", che la pronuncia latina  non ha più motivo d'essere, perché pur essendo la parola "medium" direttamente mutuata dal latino, nel passaggio all'inglese ha subito  un cambiamento del suo significato originario. Un'amplificazione, se vogliamo.  I _media  _(pronuncia all'inglese) sono ormai una cosa diversa e hanno acquisito dal passaggio attraverso l'inglese un significato a sé stante rispetto all'originale _medium/media_ latino. Per questo pronunciare la parola all'inglese è giustificato.
Lo stesso si può dire per _forum_, che nell'era di Internet designa uno strumento del tutto differente da ciò che intendevano gli antichi Romani con la stessa parola, e non è quindi più obbligata a sottostare al plurale latino ma deve essere trattata come se fosse una parola inglese (essendo l'inglese la lingua d'origine di tutte le parole relative a Internet). Quindi, essendo le parole straniere invariabili in italiano, il forum ---> i forum 
All'epoca trovai questa spiegazione convincente... e voi?

Ciao 

dani


----------



## bubu7

stella_maris_74 said:


> I _media _(pronuncia all'inglese) sono ormai una cosa diversa e hanno acquisito dal passaggio attraverso l'inglese un significato a sé stante rispetto all'originale _medium/media_ latino. Per questo pronunciare la parola all'inglese è giustificato.


Sono complessivamente d'accordo su quanto dici, meno che sul passo che ho riportato.
Poiché, come giustamente ricordavi, una parola non passa indenne da una lingua all'altra, anche la parola _media_, passando dall'inglese all'italiano s'è adattata al nuovo ambiente. La pronuncia all'inglese è sì giustificata ma la pronuncia consigliata, in Italia, è _mèdia_ (Canepari, _Dizionario di Pronuncia Italiana_ [DiPI]).


----------



## stella_maris_74

bubu7 said:


> Sono complessivamente d'accordo su quanto dici, meno che sul passo che ho riportato.
> Poiché, come giustamente ricordavi, una parola non passa indenne da una lingua all'altra, anche la parola _media_, passando dall'inglese all'italiano s'è adattata al nuovo ambiente. La pronuncia all'inglese è sì giustificata ma la pronuncia consigliata, in Italia, è _mèdia_ (Canepari, _Dizionario di Pronuncia Italiana_ [DiPI]).



Eppure, a me dire _mass media _con pronuncia inglese su _mass _e latina su _media _sembra veramente strano. "Mass media" dovrebbe essere giudicata, complessivamente, un'espressione inglese -pur contenente una parola di origine latina-, quindi senza nulla togliere all'ottimo Canepari, a me viene più naturale pronunciarla all'inglese 

ciao,

dani


----------



## bubu7

stella_maris_74 said:


> "Mass media" dovrebbe essere giudicata, complessivamente, un'espressione inglese -pur contenente una parola di origine latina-...


Infatti l'espressione è un prestito dall'inglese, ma la pronuncia consigliabile è all'italiana (anche per _mass_), quindi _mass mèdia,_ così com'è scritto, è la pronuncia consigliata dal DiPI.
Del resto anche gl'inglesi hanno giustamente inglesizzato la pronuncia di _media_.


----------



## pizzi

Su medium/media ho alcune domande che riguardano la pronuncia, su cui vorrei chiarimenti. Metto tra parentesi quelle che sento dire, e in corsivo la mia pronuncia.

Il/la medium delle sedute spiritiche (medium). _Latino_.
La taglia medium (nei negozi di abbigliamento: midium, come larsg e smol ). _Italiano: taglia media_.
I pannelli medium density (in cantiere: medium densiti). _Inglese_.

Nella tecnica pittorica vi sono poi il legante (medium) / i leganti (media) dei pigmenti, e i due termini di mutuazione latina a mio parere devono essere pronunciati così come sono scritti.


----------



## Maioneselover

Io difendo apertamente il latino.
Non ci si sofferma su un problema d'identità culturale e in breve si mettono -s qua e là, e la parola la si pronuncia in inglese il più marcatamente possibile.
E ho anche letto che le parole latine nel vocabolario italiano sono state filtrate dall'inglese. Semplicemente esistono, in ogni contesto, come quello giuridico, quello scientifico, un lessico latino e greco, e traducendo nella propria lingua perderebbero la connotazione che hanno assunto, anche quando il latino era già una lingua morta, basti pensare che tutti gli scienziati e matematici europei rinascimentali scrivevano in latino!
L'inglese è una lingua ben distante dalla nostra, e sì, questa è una questione d'orgoglio: "fora", "itinera", "curricula", etc...
Proprio sull'ultimo nome, volevo dire che è riportato in Death Note, che come voi saprete, è un anime, quindi un contenuto destinato ai ragazzi, e se i doppiatori hanno preferito "curricula" a "curriculum" ci dev'essere una ragione.
In fin dei conti, gli inglesi sono i primi a rispettare le regole di formazione del plurale di parole antiche: mi vengono in mente "phenomenon, -a", "species, species".
Loro rinunciano alla loro regola di aggiunta della -s.
In confronto, il nostro sarebbe un capriccio, avendo a disposizione una lingua che forma i plurali in diversi modi.
Una soluzione personale, sarebbe poi, quella di considerarli come sostantivi italiani maschili, almeno per al plurale: "forum" -> "fori" ("foro" è anche comune in questa accezione), "curricoli", "itineri".
P.S. E' davvero tardi, so che qualche frase mancherà di connettivi logici adeguati alla comprensione del testo ma non ho le capacità per mettere in ordine...


----------



## giginho

Leggendo questi post mi è venuto naturale pensare:

_ Quo usque, tandem, abutere Britani patientia nostra?_

E dopo questo è inutile che vi dica che io difendo il latino: lingua somma sopra ogni altra!

Tuttavia, credo che ci sia chi pecca di snobismo forzando la lingua italiana ad aderire in tutto e per tutto ai dettami del latino: forum => fora mi sembra eccessiva, così come ultimatum => ultimata....credo che sia roba da circoli di letteratura in cui i personaggi con odori alquanto stantii si dilettano a sfoggiare la loro cultura.

Discorso diverso per curriculum => curricula che è di uso alquanto comune e ben riconosciuto "dalle genti".

*Concordo infine con un collega del forum (non ricordo chi) che ha detto (parafraso): "ma avete presente come gli stranieri storpiano la nostra lingua???"*


----------



## fabinn

giginho said:


> Tuttavia, credo che ci sia chi pecca di snobismo forzando la lingua italiana ad aderire in tutto e per tutto ai dettami del latino: forum => fora mi sembra eccessiva...


L'unica cosa che mi fa venire in mente è un'espressione di stampo "padano", riferita agli extracomunitari insediati nei territori del nord Italia (fòra dai ball)...


----------



## pizzi

giginho said:


> avete presente come gli stranieri storpiano la nostra lingua?



Tornando al latino, mi è capitato di sentire anglofoni dire _mainus eibens_ (minus habens). Nei nostrani corsi di marketing, si ricorre sovente al _plas_ (plus).


----------



## Maioneselover

fabinn said:


> L'unica cosa che mi fa venire in mente è un'espressione di stampo "padano", riferita agli extracomunitari insediati nei territori del nord Italia (fòra dai ball)...


Beh, "fora" è sovraregionale, visto che lo uso anch'io - non certo in quel contesto -, letteralmente dall'altra parte d'Italia: "Fora rê baddi!"



pizzi said:


> Tornando al latino, mi è capitato di sentire anglofoni dire _mainus eibens_ (minus habens). Nei nostrani corsi di marketing, si ricorre sovente al _plas_ (plus).


E' una sensazione orgasmica sentire il mio professore napoletano  pronunciare ostentatamente C++ come "Si plasssss plasssss". Ma comunque,  la pronuncia inglese qui ci potrebbe stare.


----------



## giginho

pizzi said:


> Tornando al latino, mi è capitato di sentire anglofoni dire _mainus eibens_ (minus habens). Nei nostrani corsi di marketing, si ricorre sovente al _plas_ (plus).



E' vero, in ambito lavorativo (specie aziendale) puoi dire le peggio cazzate, ma se le dici infarcendole di pseudo inglesismi sembri il gran visir di tutti i manager.....

oh tempora oh mores! (è tempo di raccogliere le more.....)


----------



## Youngfun

Per tutti i difensori del latino:

1) Usereste mai al singolare "mass medium"?

2) Se considerate forum parola latina, perché non dire *Forum Romano, *Fora Imperiali? 
In questo momento abbiamo il paradosso di usare una parola italiana per una cosa degli antichi romani, e una parola latina per una cosa informatica

3) Secondo me, se si vuole andare per analogia, i plurali latini che finiscono in -a dovrebbero avere l'articolo "le", ed essere considerati femminili, così come:

l'uovo - le uova


----------



## giginho

Youngfun said:


> Per tutti i difensori del latino:
> 
> 1) Usereste mai al singolare "mass medium"? Quale altra possibilità vedi? dire il mass media??? Mi sembra aggiacciante...
> 
> 2) Se considerate forum parola latina, perché non dire *Forum Romano, *Fora Imperiali?
> In questo momento abbiamo il paradosso di usare una parola italiana per una cosa degli antichi romani, e una parola latina per una cosa informatica
> La parola "foro" in italiano ha anche l'accezione propria del latino per cui il foro boario in italiano ha senso compiuto. La parola forum è stata introdotta in linguaggio informatico, è latino e al latino ci si deve attenere.....sebbene io sia della scuola di pensiero che pensa che debba restare invariata in quanto importata con il significato prevalente proprio della sua accezione straniera
> 
> 3) Secondo me, se si vuole andare per analogia, i plurali latini che finiscono in -a dovrebbero avere l'articolo "le", ed essere considerati femminili, così come:
> 
> l'uovo - le uova
> Stiamo scherzando??? il latino prevede il genere femminile: l'articolo concorda con il genere e non con la vocale ultima......altrimenti Andrea sarebbe nome femminile anche in italiano!!!!


----------



## Youngfun

Ho controllato in rete, e la forma singolare corretta sarebbe "mass medium" effettivamente, anche se usata poco.

Anche il Treccani riconosce come raro l'impiego del singolare:
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/mass-media/


> Raro l’uso del sing. _mass medium_ ‹... _mìidiëm_› per indicare un singolo particolare tipo di mezzo di comunicazione (v. anche medium2).



Il Treccani però segna la pronuncia all'inglese: ‹_mäs mìidië_›

Io, personalmente ho sempre detto mass media, non perché consapevole che sia parola latina, ma semplicemente per aver seguito la pronuncia italiana.
Confesso che prima d'ora, anch'io avrei detto che il singolare fosse il mass media... anche se per evitare ciò io userei mezzo di comunicazione di massa, oppure visto che è al singolare e si sta considerando un solo tipo di mass medium, basterebbe dire la stampa, la televisione, ecc.

Anche per me forum ha plurale invariato.
La mia era solo una provocazione per dire che secondo me non ha molto senso declinare alla latina una parola che esprime un concetto moderno, tecnologico, informatico.

Invece ti faccio notare che la mia analogia calza, visto che in italiano quasi tutti i plurali irregolari terminanti in -a (di nomi che sono maschili al singolare) sono femminili e vogliono l'articolo "le".
Vuoi altri esempi?

il centinaio - le centinaia
il migliaio - le migliaia
il dito - le dita
il grido - le grida
il riso (risata) - le risa

Io non conosco il latino, ma ho letto che ciò è dovuto al plurale neutro del latino in -a

Quindi visto che nel passaggio dal latino all'italiano, abbiamo già dei plurali irregolari, retaggi della grammatica latina, formati in questo modo, perché non considerare le seguenti forme?

il curriculum (-o) - le curricula
il forum (foro) - le fora
etc.


----------



## fabinn

Scusa giginho, ma non ho capito la tua ultima osservazione: l'articolo concorda con il genere, e infatti uovo al plurale si comporta come femminile, per cui "le uova", ma anche "dito", "labbro", e così via, niente da eccepire.
Invece "fòro" non si comporta così, in italiano rimane maschile, al contrario degli altri che si portano dietro l'origine neutra latina, e al plurale finiscono in -a, per cui non si dice "le Fòra Imperiali", ma "i Fòri Imperiali". L'osservazione di Youngfun è pertinente.
In ambito informatico invece si è preso a prestito il termine latino, quindi straniero, quindi secondo me invariabile, cioè al plurale dovrebbe rimanere uguale al singolare, come tutti i termini importati da altre lingue.


----------



## fabinn

Youngfun said:


> Quindi visto che nel passaggio dal latino all'italiano, abbiamo già dei plurali irregolari, retaggi della grammatica latina, formati in questo modo, perché non considerare le seguenti forme?
> il curriculum (-o) - le curricula
> il forum (foro) - le fora
> etc.


Sulla carta potresti aver ragione, ma l'italiano si comporta in modo bizzarro, per cui "fòro", "curricolo" esistono e sono termini maschili anche al plurale, "uovo", "dito", al plurale cambiano genere (il neutro latino le ha rese transgender!!).
Allora, invece che scopiazzare gli anglosassoni, che per fare i bravi declinano anche le parole latine, scrivendo "curricula" e compagnia bella, noi italiani proviamo a studiare gli autorevoli dizionari, e usiamo i termini italiani, almeno quelli che esistono (lo so che dire "ho valutato alcuni curricoli" è brutto, ma tant'è... per lo meno sarà meglio di "ho valutato alcuni curricula"... o no?!)


----------



## giginho

fabinn said:


> Scusa giginho, ma non ho capito la tua ultima osservazione: l'articolo concorda con il genere, e infatti uovo al plurale si comporta come femminile, per cui "le uova", ma anche "dito", "labbro", e così via, niente da eccepire.
> Invece "fòro" non si comporta così, in italiano rimane maschile, al contrario degli altri che si portano dietro l'origine neutra latina, e al plurale finiscono in -a, per cui non si dice "le Fòra Imperiali", ma "i Fòri Imperiali". L'osservazione di Youngfun è pertinente.



Assolutamente si, l'osservazione è pertinente ma parte da un concetto che, a mio parere, non è corretto. Stiamo infatti parlando di parole che sono sì derivate dal latino ma hanno la forma femminile standardizzata in italiano ed è una forma irregolare.

Nel caso di curriculum, per esempio, non parliamo di una forma standard di italiano ma del termine latino che è rimasto latino e che prevede la sua forma femminile latina....addirittura si mantiene la frasetta idiomatica latina curriculum vitae e non curriculum di vita.

Non so se sono stato chiaro nella spiegazione!!

Buona giornata a tutti!!


----------



## pizzi

fabinn said:


> l'articolo concorda con il genere, e infatti uovo al plurale si comporta come femminile, per cui "le uova", ma anche "dito", "*labbro*", e così via, niente da eccepire.



Ciao, fabinn . Solo per ricordare che labbro prevede anche *i labbri* .


----------



## Sgt.Pepper

pizzi said:


> labbro prevede anche *i labbri* .


e, volendo, in certi casi dito prevede anche i *diti  *.

Comunque, secondo me, sarebbe opportuno mantenere il plurale in "um", tranne che nei casi di uso comune come "curricula" e "media".
Dopotutto, con i prestiti di tutte le altre lingue il plurale resta invariato: il film - i film, il garage - i garage.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Ricordo a tutti che la discussione riguarda i termini "latini" utilizzati nella lingua moderna, i loro plurali e al massimo la pronuncia.*


----------



## bubu7

Riporto una citazione dall'articolo di Stefano Bartezzaghi pubblicato nella sua rubrica _Come dire _(_Espresso_, 23 gennaio 2014): 



> ...recentemente l'influenza del lessico inglese sul lessico aziendale si è fatta maggiore, ed ecco perché negli ultimi decenni preferiamo _curricula_ all'indeclinabile _curriculum_. In inglese si usa infatti flettere il plurale dei prestiti dal latino secondo le regole latine. In italiano invece la regola generale è che sostantivi e aggettivi che provengono da altre lingue diventano invariabili...



L'influenza dell'inglese sulla diffusione del plurale _curricula _mi sembra un'ipotesi interessante.


----------



## giginho

bubu7 said:


> Riporto una citazione dall'articolo di Stefano Bartezzaghi pubblicato nella sua rubrica _Come dire _(_Espresso_, 23 gennaio 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> L'influenza dell'inglese sulla diffusione del plurale _curricula _mi sembra un'ipotesi interessante.



Interessante, in effetti, ma io ricordo che, prima dell'alluvione lessicale anglo-sassone, la mia prof di latino e greco ci diceva: "*i curriculum* lasciatelo dire a quegli illetterati che non sanno il latino, voi dite *i curricula*, vi prego!". La mia prof non era proprio una donna politicamente corretta, ma credo che in Italia l'uso del plurale per le parole latine sia stato spesso usato da coloro che volevano "tirarsela"!

Ovviamente, è solo la mia impressione!


----------



## Odysseus54

bubu7 said:


> Riporto una citazione dall'articolo di Stefano Bartezzaghi pubblicato nella sua rubrica _Come dire _(_Espresso_, 23 gennaio 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> L'influenza dell'inglese sulla diffusione del plurale _curricula _mi sembra un'ipotesi interessante.




A me a naso pare azzeccata (anche se andrebbe verificata con uno studio dei testi diciamo dalla fine anni 60 ad adesso) , dato che la regola che impone l'indeclinabilita' dei sostantivi di origine straniera (compresi quelli di origine latina e greca) e' piuttosto chiara e in genere osservata.


----------



## dragonseven

Effettivamente uso i termini invariati, ma non nego di avere utilizzato, in rare occasioni, anche "curricula", come ad esempio: "Ho smistato un bel po' di curricula.", però mai pensando che stavo plurallizzando il termine inglese ma, piuttosto, il termine latino.
Mai direi "mass medium". "Forum" lo pluralizzerei in "fora" solo se scrivessi in latino, mentre "fori" lo considero plurale di "foro" che è termine italiano.
Per rispondere alla domanda finale del post #32 di Fabinn, direi: "Ho valutato alcuni curriculum.", così dimostrando anche di averli presi in esame singolarmente.


----------



## bearded

Circa 'forum',  dato che in Italiano esiste la distinzione tra 'foro' con o chiusa (= buco) e 'fòro',  il nostro Forum si potrebbe benissimo tradurre in 'fòro' (''ho partecipato al fòro Solo Italiano''), plurale 'fòri'' come i Fori Imperiali.  Se diciamo il Forum, è solo per mantenere la parola inglese, e perché ''fa più fino''.


----------



## Odysseus54

bearded man said:


> Circa 'forum',  dato che in Italiano esiste la distinzione tra 'foro' con o chiusa (= buco) e 'fòro',  il nostro Forum si potrebbe benissimo tradurre in 'fòro' (''ho partecipato al fòro Solo Italiano''), plurale 'fòri'' come i Fori Imperiali.  Se diciamo il Forum, è solo per mantenere la parola inglese, e perché ''fa più fino''.



In italiano 'fòro' significa soltanto : tribunale, autorita' e attivita' giudiziaria, luogo delle citta' romane.

In inglese 'forum' significa invece : gruppo o opportunita' di discussione di un argomento, luogo delle citta' romane.


Non e' questione di 'fare fino' - e' che nel XX secolo e oltre gli americani hanno sviluppato alcune branche dello scibile umano , alcune attivita' e mode e specializzazioni e tecnologie, di cui hanno sviluppato anche il vocabolario specifico.

Nel passato la stessa cosa e' successa all'Italia e all'italiano - pensa alla terminologia musicale che nella lingua inglese e' per una gran parte italiana ( contralto, soprano, opera, andante ecc ).

'Forum' nel senso di 'opportunita'/luogo di discussione' , e' ormai parola inglese, anche se e' un prestito dal latino, a sua volta presa in prestito in italiano. 

Sostituirla con 'foro' ( cosa che pure alcuni gia' fanno , v. qui ) mi sembrerebbe alla fine un calco semantico che non capisco perche' dovrebbe essere piu' desiderabile del prestito, che mantiene l'integrita' semantica della parola italiana 'foro'.


----------



## bearded

Non sono del tutto d'accordo: Secondo me un significato di 'piazza' rimanda a quello di 'spazio per discussioni'. Vedi l'espressione ''questa scelta è stata dibattuta nel mio foro interiore'', cioè nella mia coscienza.  Magari tu preferisci 'nel mio forum interiore'... 
In TV (che ovviamente non fa testo) sento anche ''con questa trasmissione si è creato un foro di discussione....''.


----------



## Odysseus54

Secondo me, questo significa solo che il calco semantico si sta facendo strada.


----------



## learnerr

stella_maris_74 said:


> A me hanno insegnato, sull'esempio di "mass media", che la pronuncia latina  non ha più motivo d'essere, perché pur essendo la parola "medium" direttamente mutuata dal latino, nel passaggio all'inglese ha subito  un cambiamento del suo significato originario.


Ho le mie ragioni da pensare (che sono oltre lo scopo di questo forum  ) che non è una questione di motivi, ma quella di casualità varie dell'uso. Solo quando l'uso è stabilito, possiamo inventarci motivi per considerarlo l'unica scelta possibile, se vogliamo così…

Invece, che c'entra che il significato ha cambiato? È il fato normale dei significati. Ma per alcune ragioni, forse adiacenti a quella che hai citato, "mass midia" è stato una scelta favoribile per voi italiani.

Ciao!


----------



## Odysseus54

learnerr said:


> Ho le mie ragioni da pensare (che sono oltre lo scopo di questo forum  ) che non è una questione di motivi, ma quella di casualità varie dell'uso. Solo quando l'uso è stabilito, possiamo inventarci motivi per considerarlo l'unica scelta possibile, se vogliamo così…
> 
> Invece, che c'entra che il significato ha cambiato? È il fato normale dei significati. Ma per alcune ragioni, forse adiacenti a quella che hai citato, "mass midia" è stato una scelta favoribile per voi italiani.
> 
> Ciao!



Rimane il fatto che, in italiano, la parola 'medius' latina e' arrivata in due versioni :

- come sostantivo : mezzo - cio' tramite il quale si fa ecc. qualcos'altro.
- come aggettivo : mezzo - la meta' di qualcosa, ma anche versione 'colta' : medio, situato in mezzo -(cfr. cosa/causa, vezzo/vizio ecc. )


Il termine 'medium' e' poi ritornato direttamente dal latino, col significato speciale di 'tramite tra i vivi e i defunti'.


Non conosco la storia del termine 'mass media' in inglese.  So pero' che cosa significa oggi, e so che il termine e' passato in italiano col significato preciso e unico di 'mezzi di comunicazione di massa'.

In italiano, oggi, da quello che ne so, le due pronunce del termine, quella inglese e quella italiana, convivono.


----------

